# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Agromarket peru

## manolo40pe

Amigos del Foro:
Les invito a visitar la nueva libreria virtual Agromarketperu donde
encontrará variados temas en formatos de libros digitales e impresos.
Algunos títulos:
Elementos nutritivos. Asimiliación, funciones, toxicidad e
indisponibilidad en los suelos - Alejandro Moreno
Alimentación fisiológica - Luis Sananes
Diccionario naturista de la salud de consulta rápida - Víctor Manuel
Cruz Hernández
El cultivo del olivo y su aceite - Tomás Martínez Pérez
El poder curativo de las Plantas Medicinales - Adolfo Pérez Agustí
La alimentación y las enfermedades - Luis Ángel Nieto Gil
La diabetes y su control con Stevia - Tomás Martínez Pérez
La hierba dulce. Historia, usos y cultivo de la Stevia Rebaudiana
Bertoni - Tomás Martínez Pérez
PARA MAYOR INFORMACION VISITE NUESTRA PAG. WEB : http://www.librosenred.com/ld/manolo40pe/ 
o escribanos con su consulta a ing_agronomo69@hotmail.comTemas similares: Novedades Agromarket Perú

----------

